# Gamingtaugliche Wireless Tastatur und Maus



## david430 (16. September 2010)

Hallo Leute,
da meine Billig-Wireless-Maus den Geist aufgegeben hat, suche ich jetzt mal nach einem vernünftigen Ersatz!!! Da ich meinen PC zum Gamen benutze, möchte ich das so gamingtauglich, wie möglich. Die Roccat Pyra kommt für mich nicht in Frage, die ist mir "zu billig" verarbeitet.

Ich habe so an das hier gedacht:
http://www.ipmart.com/contents/products/P95000/95751/extra_pic/Logitech_MX5500_3.jpg

Kann mir die Perepherie empfehlen? Oder gibt es vielleicht auch andere Wireless-Alternativen? 

Und ich bitte Euch, mich nicht versuchen zu überzeugen, doch auf Kabel umzusteigen. Ich will unbedingt Wireless.

Bräuchte zudem eine schnelle Entscheidung, benutze gerade ne minimaus, und die nervt...

Vielen Dank schon im Voraus!


----------



## Own3r (16. September 2010)

Als kabellose Gamingmaus kann ich dir die Logitech G700 empfelen. Ein Test findest du HIER!

Bei der Tastatur kann ich dich nur darum bitten, eine kabelgebundene zu nehmen, da wireless in dem Bereich in meinen Augen Schwachsinn ist 

Außer du sitzt ein paar Meter vom PC weg.


----------



## david430 (16. September 2010)

ja das ist es genau. es wird als schwachsinn bezeichnet . aber ich stehe nunmal auf wireless, es muss ja keine pure gaming tastatur sein, brauche keine besonderen makrotasten etc. das 5500 von logitech scheint mir aber sehr ausgewogen zu sein... ich bin auch kein rollenspieler, diese g700 scheint mir ein wenig überdimensioniert zu sein...


----------



## Own3r (16. September 2010)

Dann könntest du eine "normale" wireless Maus nehmen, wie zB die Logitech Performance Mouse MX. Als Tastatur kannst du auch die Logitech Wireless Keyboard K340 nehmen.


----------



## david430 (16. September 2010)

ja ist den mein vorschlag nicht auch gut?


----------



## Own3r (16. September 2010)

Ja, das 5500 ist auch in Ordnung (hat ein Display, also gut )!


----------



## Junkie2003 (16. September 2010)

Wireless zum zocken,brrr ganz böse....
aber wenns dein wunsch is nim die logitech g 700 ist meiner meinung die einzig wirelessmaus die sich zum zocken eignet!


----------



## david430 (16. September 2010)

also ich habe schon mit meinem 30 euronen bundle gut spielen können. ich sehe da nicht derart große unterschiede, habe schon viele probiert, auch g15 etc. etc., aber umgehauen hats mich auch nicht. und die g700 ist ja sowas von oversized. ich wollte jetzt eben nur mal was teureres,weil mir die ergonomie der billigen nicht so zusagte. ich habe bisher weder große probleme mit reaktionszeiten oder sonst was gehabt... wollte jetzt nur mal nen stylischeres bundle, welches eine gewisse qualität an den tag legt.


----------



## Junkie2003 (16. September 2010)

okay ich weiß ja nicht was du so zockst! ich für meinen teil hab bei cod 4 immer abgeloost im mp mit meiner mx 1000+tastatur. als ich mir dann g5+g15 holte war ich immer bester auf unserem server!
wenn du eher auf strategie oder so stehst dann versthe ich das du die eingabeverzögerung nicht merkst!


----------



## david430 (16. September 2010)

ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das so an den eingabegeräten liegt, dass die verzögerungen so gravierend sind... und zudem ist Deine maus ja nochmal was anderes zu meiner^^. da ich die geräte recht dringend brauch, glaub ich bestell ich die jetzt^^..


----------



## Junkie2003 (16. September 2010)

das ist immer eine sache des persönlichen empfindens und wie ernsthaft man halt egoshooter im mp spielt! hast du schonmal nen profizocker mit ner funkmaus gesehen ?! ich nicht! ok die spielen auch auf ner röhre weils auch keine verzögerung hat aber dann bekomm ich augenkrebsXD


----------



## david430 (24. September 2010)

ich hab jetzt die logitech k350 tastatur gekauft und die logitech g700 maus. bin soweit sehr zufrieden, nur hab ich ein problem mit den tasten der g700. kann in keinem spiel die haufen sondertasten einstellen... die werden einfach nicht gefunden... weiß jmd. woran das liegen kann?


----------



## Junkie2003 (24. September 2010)

david430 schrieb:


> ich hab jetzt die logitech k350 tastatur gekauft und die logitech g700 maus. bin soweit sehr zufrieden, nur hab ich ein problem mit den tasten der g700. kann in keinem spiel die haufen sondertasten einstellen... die werden einfach nicht gefunden... weiß jmd. woran das liegen kann?


hast du den treiber für die masu installt ?
wenn ja dann liegts wohl an dem damit machen einige spiele probleme! das hab ich auch mit meiner g5 (haben den gleichen treiber). ohne funzen die tasten in sogut wie jedem spiel


----------



## david430 (24. September 2010)

jop ich hab die treiber installiert... heißt das jetzt, dass ich mir die tasten schenken kann oder wie?


----------



## Junkie2003 (24. September 2010)

david430 schrieb:


> jop ich hab die treiber installiert... heißt das jetzt, dass ich mir die tasten schenken kann oder wie?


nö das nich klopp den wieder runter die läuft ohen nämlich besser dann funzen die tasten auch


----------



## david430 (25. September 2010)

also ich habs jetzt hinbekommen. ich habe einfach ins gaming profil die tasten als buchstaben abgespeichert. also buchstaben, die ich eh nicht benutze. klappt jetzt absolut prima...


----------



## Junkie2003 (25. September 2010)

david430 schrieb:


> also ich habs jetzt hinbekommen. ich habe einfach ins gaming profil die tasten als buchstaben abgespeichert. also buchstaben, die ich eh nicht benutze. klappt jetzt absolut prima...


lo ok das geht wohl auchXD
nja ohne den logitch treiber bracuhste sowas nichtXD


----------



## david430 (25. September 2010)

naja so kann ich dann zwischen gaming default und allem umschalten und ich finde diese ganze sache recht toll.


----------



## Junkie2003 (25. September 2010)

david430 schrieb:


> naja so kann ich dann zwischen gaming default und allem umschalten und ich finde diese ganze sache recht toll.


nja tastentechnisch gehts wie gesagt auch ohne! ok die stufen für die präzision sind nur 3 ohne treiber aber mir reichtsXD


----------



## Starcook (10. Oktober 2010)

Junkie2003 schrieb:


> okay ich weiß ja nicht was du so zockst! ich für meinen teil hab bei cod 4 immer abgeloost im mp mit meiner mx 1000+tastatur. als ich mir dann g5+g15 holte war ich immer bester auf unserem server!
> wenn du eher auf strategie oder so stehst dann versthe ich das du die eingabeverzögerung nicht merkst!



Son Quark ey ^^

Hab damals immer mit Razor Viper und später mit Logi MX 518 gespielt.

Dann ging ich wireless mit einer 20€ Maus von Logitech (RX 720).
Spiele hauptsächliche Counterstrike, wo man Verzögerungen wohl eher spürt als bei CoD ;P

Ich hatte bis jetzt so wenige Momente, in denen ich einen Nachteil spürte... wenn dann mit der AWP... und auch nicht wegen der Verzögerung, sondern wegen der schwergängigen Tasten.

Dadurch bilde ich mir ein, fehlen einem Milli-Sekunden.

Aber du wirst niemals nen Skillboost haben, nur weil deine Maus auf einmal 1000 dpi mehr hat ;P

Das ist Dummenfang!


----------



## Junkie2003 (10. Oktober 2010)

Starcook schrieb:


> Son Quark ey ^^
> 
> Hab damals immer mit Razor Viper und später mit Logi MX 518 gespielt.
> 
> ...


die dpi haben sich ja nich verändert sondern die latzen der übertragung sind nachweislich besser! ausserdem ist das gewicht auch gesunken(bei der billigmaus ist das gewicht nicht so hoch wie bei dem klotz von mx 1000)
ausserdem war auch die tastatur per funk und war somit auch minimal verzögert! 
es liegt natürlich immer im persönlichen empfinden aber deine aussage ist doch mehr als fragwürdig!


----------

